# We made it through our big snow!



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

We got about 2 feet of snow Friday into Sunday and I was so nervous! The snow started late Friday, so the girls had their first expert of the fluffy, white stuff. They were "cooped up" until Sunday evening after that. I dug out the run and they investigated some more. It was so fun to see their curiosity. They enjoyed eating the snow and one bantam Brahma went on a walk in the snow today. The self waterer didn't freeze and actually warmed the water. The heater kept the coop above freezing. All in all, I can't imagine getting worse weather than this in my part of the country, so I think we were successful keeping the chickens warm and safe!

How did everyone else do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that your top bird or the low bird. Normally they avoid snow if at all possible. Like the flock all lined up on the landscaping timber.

No power loss? 

I've been in a few 2 footers, they are exciting at first but that quickly wears off and becomes drudgery.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The pet problem I had with big snow was that when we did area, I had to dig a potty area for the dogs.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I would say she is somewhere in the middle of the order, Robin. The Light Brahmas are at the bottom of the pecking order, which makes me laugh because they are so much bigger than the Bantams, but they don't seem to know that.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

We had to make a doggie track too, Seminole. I have a Corgi and a Pomeranian- they disappeared in an avalanche of white, but they loved it!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those little bantams are so bossy. I got 2 wandered over from next door. Father is a Jersey Giant, mom the bantam.


----------

